# I cant get my piranha to eat....



## johnnyquest (Feb 21, 2007)

...anything but live. Ive mainly been trying to get him onto raw shrimp and beef heart. I have only had him for about 2 weeks and he is very active and definately eats, but he hates anything but live. I have tried just leaving it in there(which i really did not want to try), lights on, lights off, early, late, not feeding for a few days and nothing works. appreciate any suggestions on how to wean him off of this habit???

Btw: he is about a 6" Gold MAC

thx


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

all it takes is time and dedication. just keep offering different foods. also some people have luck using a little garlic with fish that wont take raw. just keep trying day after day. he will eat. the feeders are bad for him as i am sure you read. so just dont give in to him and feed live, just keep trying.


----------



## NakedSavage (Apr 9, 2008)

I got my reds to eat shrimp by just not feeding them anything els..... its hard seeing your fish go day after day not eating but they eventually got hungry enough that they ate the shrimp and after that one time they never gave me any trouble.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

You may also want to try small chunks of raw fish such as tilapia or catfish...I don't think I've had a p yet turn down catfish! Soaking the food in Garlic Guard or one of the other garlic solutions helps to entice finicky eaters as well. At 6 inches your mac may not eat more than once or twice a week too, so be patient.


----------



## johnnyquest (Feb 21, 2007)

thanks alot....gives me a little hope


----------



## Zip (Apr 17, 2005)

Do you suspend the food, or let it fall to the bottom? I use an electrical test lead with alligator clips to hang the tilapia I feed my rhom with.


----------



## johnnyquest (Feb 21, 2007)

Zip said:


> Do you suspend the food, or let it fall to the bottom? I use an electrical test lead with alligator clips to hang the tilapia I feed my rhom with.


Does that work, i usually just let it fall to the bottom though, but in my past experience they would never let it even hit the water good before eating it


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

I always tie my Gold's food to fishing line and put in line with the powerhead so it moves around. He won't eat it if it hits the gravel or it is not moving!


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I use bamboo tongs and hold it about 2-3 inches down and have shrimp there.
If it hits the bottom my SPilo will grab it.
Just have patience.
Alligator tongs arent a bad idea.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I would just soak it in garlic gaurd and keep trying. If hes not to hungry he may not eat it, but as he gets hungrier he will eventually realize it is food. You could tie it to a string but that still kinda makes him assosiate it with live and im sure you dont want to move a string around every feeding.


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

when mine won't eat anything else I throw them some squid and they tear it up


----------



## swack (May 29, 2007)

I have a 5" mac...he would only eat live to start. So i just starved him til he started accepting freeze dried krill and shrimp...he eventually ate it and loves mkt shrimp.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

BioTeAcH said:


> You may also want to try small chunks of raw fish such as tilapia or catfish...I don't think I've had a p yet turn down catfish! Soaking the food in Garlic Guard or one of the other garlic solutions helps to entice finicky eaters as well. At 6 inches your mac may not eat more than once or twice a week too, so be patient.


My Spilo/Mac eats a few times a week at 8 inches.

I think it depends on a few factors.
I would just starve it until it eats what you want it to eat.
I had my other spilo eating pellets and then he just ignored them after about a month or so....Shrimp freeze dried krill tilapia and the rest are good to have and test him with occasionally.
good luck


----------



## johnnyquest (Feb 21, 2007)

Man still no luck....since i posted this thread ive been offering him non live every few days leave it for almost an hour(







Hate Doing that) still no luck. and he's getting skinny as f*ck, but you guys keep giving me hope so i guess being persistant is key


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I dont see how its getting so skinny. It hasnt been too long.
Hell I have gone a few weeks not feeding my spilo b/c I was on vacation and she was fine when I got back. 
Post pictues.


----------

